# antec fusion 430 + full size motherboard



## g30rg1e (Jan 11, 2009)

hi, 

i have an antec fusion and by day its a media centre pc under the telly which the family all use... and by night i sit and game on it 

i really like my case but have always been dissapointed with the matx board limitations (voltage droop and less stable overclocking) 

I having been unable to find a replacement case i liked as much  so i decided to chop a piece from the middle section to accomodate a bigger board and removed a bit to allow a longer grafix card... then lift up and rotate the psu, how hard could it be?

It was really easy so if you want greater flexability with motherboard choice and own this case here is what to do 



























the only thing i intend doing since modding the case is adding aditional holes in the bottom of the case near the psu so it can pull cooler air from outside the case as well.

thanks for looking, georgie


----------



## MRCL (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, clever! Just need some fine tuning. Making the edges more smooth and such. But good idea dude!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice one Georgie


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 12, 2009)

quite good, only you cant use the lower slots but is not a critical failure


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 12, 2009)

I just ordered that case, hopefully I will have it by the weekend, and I was wondering if it would be possible to fit a full size board in there...  well done man, and like you say easy. ...


----------



## g30rg1e (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks, i'm gonna clean the edges up with a file when im in there making holes in the base to improve the power supply air flow 

realised the lower 3 slots were inacessible but it was more about board flexability and stability my asus p5e vm hdmi had done a good job but the voltage droop was very annoying  

what would be interesting to find and im already looking, is a full atx with sli at the top end of the board.... ive already noticed some boards only have 6 slots and some 7 slots, but if i could find a board with the 7 slots and from the top it was pcie, other, pcie, other then i could get two double cards in and have some sli action. alternativley im considering removing the dvd drive and carraige and mounting some water cooling gear there just for the cards i should only need single slots then i think, but never tried it and unsure of the amount of cooling required. just ideas if i try any i will post a piccy 

thanks georgie


----------



## IndieAce (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I am new here, and I apologies for bumping this old thread, but I too am in the process of building a media server, and have purchased a Antec Fusion 430, and have acquired a ASROCK FM2A75 Pro4+ atx board, which I initially thought was a micro atx board.
Now obviously I realise this board wont fit, but was interested to see what* g30rg1e *did to achieve puting a full size board in - I mean I can see how it can be achieved, but would be interested if anyone has done this and if they had any issues or had to make improvements etc.

Many Thanks


----------

